
Cold War Spy Imagery Shows Asian Glacier Melt Is Speeding Up - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-19/cold-war-spy-imagery-shows-asian-glacier-melt-is-speeding-up
======
undersuit
This might be useful to convince some people of the validity of anthropogenic
climate change, but I fear it will not be picked up by any of the news sources
that reach those who are skeptical. If you have any denier friends or
associates you might be aware of the latest nail in the coffin for climate
change from earlier this month:

[https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/06/11/oh-so-
tha...](https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/06/11/oh-so-thats-why-
the-glaciers-will-be-gone-in-2020-sign-has-been-removed-at-a-n2547957)

[https://dailycaller.com/2019/06/07/national-park-glacier-
war...](https://dailycaller.com/2019/06/07/national-park-glacier-warnings/)

[https://www.theblaze.com/news/glacier-national-park-signs-
cl...](https://www.theblaze.com/news/glacier-national-park-signs-climate-
change)

[https://hotair.com/archives/2019/06/10/national-park-
ditches...](https://hotair.com/archives/2019/06/10/national-park-ditches-
signs-saying-glaciers-will-gone-2020/)

[https://canadafreepress.com/article/thriving-glaciers-and-
do...](https://canadafreepress.com/article/thriving-glaciers-and-doomed-
environmentalists)

Search for: "Glacier National Park signs" to see more.

Almost all of the articles reference the truth, the 20-year old models failed
to account for increased local snow and the signs were just updated, but
pretty much all the news outlets are hailing this as another example of the
"failed liberal agenda" or similar sentiments. One source even tries to blame
the backpedaling on the Obama Administration:

[https://www.dailywire.com/news/48287/national-parks-toss-
sig...](https://www.dailywire.com/news/48287/national-parks-toss-signs-
warning-melting-glaciers-emily-zanotti)

Though you can find that these signs were actually put in place by those
working for the Bush Administration in this article from Aug 18, 2008:

[https://missoulian.com/news/glacier-park-the-next-
century---...](https://missoulian.com/news/glacier-park-the-next-century---
disappearing-namesake-may/article_1eb4bb51-3851-55e5-bcca-00fe74409f4c.html)

